# Dominant follicle always on same ovary



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'm just about to start my 5th and final round of clomid before moving on to ivf. I've ovulated on each attempt but just not conceived. It's just occured to me that each month my dominant follicle has always been on right ovary. Is this normal or does it mean there could be something wrong with my left one. I thought they alternated?  I'll ask the doc at my next scan but that won't be for nearly 2 weeks x


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I think it's quite common to have one dominant ovary. I tend to ovulate more from one side than the other

X


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for replying - that gives me one ray of light on an otherwise depressing bfn day xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your bfn Little Chicken. I hope you take care of yourself xx

Out of interest, did your doctor mention injectables? Hopefully my story will give you a ray of light. I found clomid did very little for me, either it didn't help me ovulate, or if I did, I don't think it gave me good eggs. But injectables worked a treat. You use the same drugs as IVF (mine were gonal f), but in lower doses - so instead of the 22 eggs I got with IVF I got two (one on each ovary). It's something you can try if you don't feel ready for IVF yet. But either way, the stonger drugs will hopefully kick both ovaries into action. 

X


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi franny 

That's very interesting. Nobody mentioned injectables to me. Will ask about that at my next appt. it's annoying they don't give you all the options. I only conceived my daughter because I researched into drilling and asked them to do it. 

Thanks for replying x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, hope you don't mind me joining in.
So sorry to hear about your bfn! 
How many rounds have you had on Clomid now? I am on my 5th cycle- the first 2 I didn't ovulate then the next 3 I have but not conceived either.
I have an appointment next week to see what they can do to help me along the way, I'm not sure what they will suggest. 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi - no not at all  

This month will be my 5th month too. I've ovulated every time but just not conceived. In a way I have been glad that it's at least worked enough for me to be in with a chance but I've been winding myself up over every little symptom. Let me know what they suggest when you have your appt. hope they have some good ideas up their sleeve xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh I know what you mean about the symptoms! The first month that I ovulated I had so many pains/ twinges etc but then the next 2 cycles I have had none of that! 
I just feel like it's never going to work! 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Something will work it's just finding the right thing xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh keeping my fingers crossed for all of us! I am just being impatient lol! 
How long are you told to stay on the Clomid? 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I was told they normally only do 4 or 5 months as it can start to affect your lining etc. I'm getting impatient too when I started trying again I was thinking I could have a xmas baby - maybe I was right but it's next xmas instead xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh tell me about it! Every month I do the whole 'if I get pregnant this month then it will be due ... which means I will go back to work...'
All of last year I kept thinking 'when I go on holiday I will probably be pregnant' which clearly didn't happen! Iv even not booked to do some things in case I was pregnant lol xxx


----------

